# Farm Bill Extension Crafted



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Last minute efforts for Farm Bill extension crafted for hope of adopting tomorrow(Monday 12/31).

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farm_bill_extensions_crafted_fiscal_cliff_worries_remain/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Meanwhile, Secretary of Agriculture Tom Vilsack continues to urge Congress to get a farm bill passed to stabilize milk prices and preserve the SNAP program, previously known as food stamps.

So he doesn't want milk price to go up or food stamps to stop??

Hmmmmm Maybe just let it expire???


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an interesting video on the fiscal cliff from the WSJ. Notice how they single out farm subsidies without mentioning all the other subsidy programs (oil, gas, etc.). Could this be because farming is a small business industry with less support in Congress as opposed big business industry with lots of PAC's, etc.?

http://www.upworthy.com/an-explanation-of-the-fiscal-cliff-that-wont-make-you-want-to-jump-off-of-a-real?c=ufb1


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Farm bill aka food stamp program has been extended 30 days.....of course it has, we just need to tax some of those "rich" people. Let the tax cuts expire and the automatic spending cuts to begin, hmmm don't hear much about those do you, we are all pawns In the end......


----------

